# satin black overdone or still looks good



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ive got a fair few blisters coming up on the car now and i dont really have the money for respraying it in anything great . I have facilities available to me to sppray it but even to 2k it in trophy yellow will cost me £200 which i dont have . 

However i can get 5 litres of satin black for £40 . i dont like matt black but satin as per aprillias etc looks good . if i do it i intend to keep the wheels roof and mirrors gloss black . 

will this look **** ? i feel it could look great , downside being i cant paint the engine bay but i plan to leave the yellow badges etc so it wouldnt be to bad .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

far cry from the pearl yellow i wanted it be


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you do it all satin could look cool! At £40 and some time, you'll soon find out lol!

Focus rs500 is satin/matte black with gloss black wheels and looks cool!

But id be tempted to go a bit mad with the colour if wheels if my car was satin black. Give it a kinda track slag look lol


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's over done in my opinion. I can't stand it when I see Mary black on a car now , even if its just a bonnet or roof wrap, just because that many people have done it!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah i dont like matt only satin . prob a bit over done but its cheap and would look tidier than yellow and rust


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

plastidip FTW
its about £60 quid a 5lt pot.

saves sanding, masking and its removable after so if you dont like it peel it off and volia oem yellow paint


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

As above! worth a shout


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Awful! Satin black, IMO, looked dreadful when it was fashionable, now, it looks even worse. Makes a car look unwashed and neglected. I've never ever understood its appeal what so ever.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive always liked it lol . I don't like plastidip i just cant see it lasting , i think if it can be peeled off its gonna chip easily .


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

To be honest mate.
It's one of those things you either love or hate. It's like when you modify a car not everyone is going to like it, it's down to personal preference, you've done it the way you want it. 
If you like it then go for it mate, or get a photoshop done of it to give an idea of what it would look like. The answers you'll get will probably be more confusing specially them being mixed views, making it even more impossible to decide. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very good point Andy so far opinions are defo 50 50 ! I just cant see the point of spending upwards of 200 quid on paint for an 800 quid car . Especially seeing as i need 2 tyres and an exhaust soon to . I just want it tidied up


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I know what you mean mate.
But do we ever get back what a car has cost us, i understand what you saying I've been in the same position. Bought the car for thousand pound, then came total repaint in a flip perl colour, wheels refurbed and painted, suspension changed, engine removed an rebuilt, and so on. It the same old cliche really you always loose money on it never really truly get back what you spend. And most of the work I did myself and the car in question was a citreon ax gt.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i know ill never see it back but im thinking the exhaust and tyres really should be priority ! how many litres should i need in 2k for exterior blow over and youd know


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I know mate, tyres and exhaust should be done first. 
Tell you what do you want a blow over in trophy yellow or satin. As if you want wait till the decent weather gets here if we get any lol. And I'll see if i can get the paint cheaper for you, then see if we can sort something out about painting it if that would help.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

mate thats a really kind offer what a legend ! . 
im sorted for somewhere to paint it as i work next door to a painter and i clean stuff for him etc etc and can use his booth (that said ive seen your paintwork and im well impressed) . 
ive found 2k for 24 quid a litre (trophy yellow) or 5 litre kits in a few colours (not trophy yellow ) for £70 quid i just dunno how much id need lol ! yellow will be less work as i only need to do the outside . satin more work but cheaper ! ( ie £60 in total ) plus you dont see many satin mg zr's . But im worried it will look like its only been done cos its cheap lol ! 
would you happen to have colour chips at your work for ral colours and trophy yellow ? because 2k bs and ral colours are mega cheap . i could of course do it in satin white that would be really different ! 

i could just do some localised repairs but i know trophy yellows not really an ideal colour for that sort of thing ! 

or i could just face the fact its an old car not really worthy of lavishing the care i do on it !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> mate thats a really kind offer what a legend ! .
> im sorted for somewhere to paint it as i work next door to a painter and i clean stuff for him etc etc and can use his booth (that said ive seen your paintwork and im well impressed) .
> ive found 2k for 24 quid a litre (trophy yellow) or 5 litre kits in a few colours (not trophy yellow ) for £70 quid i just dunno how much id need lol ! yellow will be less work as i only need to do the outside . satin more work but cheaper ! ( ie £60 in total ) plus you dont see many satin mg zr's . But im worried it will look like its only been done cos its cheap lol !
> would you happen to have colour chips at your work for ral colours and trophy yellow ? because 2k bs and ral colours are mega cheap . i could of course do it in satin white that would be really different !
> ...


Not a problem mate only to glad to help out.
We haven't got any ral colours but I know someone that has so ill see if he can get a close match to trophy yellow. Only thing I would advise with these cheap 2k paints is that normally they come with a fast hardener, which looks great when first done, but after a while the gloss tends to drop back some what. God I think I've just suggested satin trophy yellow lol. 
If your trying to keep the price down mate, which I fully understand. Then I'd say your right in thinking about doing some localised repairs/spraying, if you do it in basecoat and clear there's no reason why you can't do it, even with this type of colour being renowned for no covering very well, from past experience I know it doesn't cover. You'll need a white primer for it aswell. 
Repaint wise for while outside of the car in original colour in 2k you'll be looking at around three litres of trophy yellow, which when mixed will be roughly around four litres. As in 2k it will cover alot better than basecoat will. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

mate your a total legend ! i really appreciate your tech help and also the offer to help sort it ! yeah ive noticed that sometimes its supplied with fast harner but some let you spec what hardner you want so id go for a slow one . 

satin trophy yellow lol could be different lol ! nah if its yellow again its gloss id only go satin if i did black ! 

trouble with the localising is i have blisters on all 4 doors and both wings and the bumpers have faded lol so its only the bonnet and roof (which is black ) that doesnt need doing .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

also i thought i needed 5 litres of paint plus hardner . if i can get away with 3 litres it makes it a bit easier on the pocket . every time ive had the money something else has come up !


----------

